

YouTube's Google alike redesign (instructions in comments) - xPaw
http://gm4.in/i/bx9.png

======
xPaw
Discovered this when I visited YouTube in incognito mode.

javascript:document.cookie = "VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=u8uWhAyPa3U";

